# Como se usa este encoder (Switch Rotary Encoder)



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Saludos a todos, compre un switch rotary encoder en subasta de ebay y llego hoy, pero en realidad no se como se usa, ni la precision que tendria, ya que no encuentro mayores datos, quisiera aplicarlo para controlar la pocision de un motor, alguien tiene alguna idea o informacion de como se conecta y usa este tipo de encoder.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220788686848&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

> alguien tiene alguna idea o informacion de como se conecta y usa este tipo de encoder.



si no me equivoco esos encoder son mecanicos y se usan generalmente para los modulares de audio para incrementar o bajar el volumen o cambiar la sintonia....

no creo que te sirva para lo que tu quieres... porque al ser mecanico pierde mucha precision... a menos... que se un servomotor o algo muuuuuy lento...

o y si... por ahi hay informacion de como hacer un decodificador...


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta lubeck, pues si es muy lento lo que quiero controlar, se mueve a maximo 6rpm, segun los datos la salida del encoder es codigo gray, pero no se como se maneja la data ni como se conecta.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2011)

> pero no se como se maneja la data ni como se conecta.



esas cosas son como dos switches... 

lo que tienes que hacer es acondicionar la señal con un conformador de pulsos... puede ser  con compuertas logicas schmitt trigger... despues biene la logica... ahi es donde debes explicar para que lo necesitas y que sabes utilizar... digamos lo vas a conectar a un PC a un microcontrolador, o que es lo que va hacer ese conteo me explico?


----------



## ruben_dj (Jul 13, 2011)

Yo tambien me compré uno de esos encoders, pero tampoco sé como conectar  las 3 patillas que tienen. Lo del código Gray solo lo usan los encoders  absolutos, pero el que tenemos es incremental y su señal es más  sencilla, se supone que pruduce algo así http://www.qsl.net/pa3ckr/bascom%20and%20avr/interrupts/rotary-encoder.gif pero no se cual de sus 3 patillas hace q cosa. Espero que alguien nos pueda ayudar.http://www.qsl.net/pa3ckr/bascom and avr/interrupts/rotary-encoder.gifhttp://www.qsl.net/pa3ckr/bascom and avr/interrupts/rotary-encoder.gif


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2011)

> pero no se cual de sus 3 patillas hace q cosa.



Esta facil.... toma un multimetro ponlo en modo de continuidad y mide... uno solo es el comun...

otra bien facil es que lo destapes y veas por dentro... no va a salir nada volando ni tienen uCircuitos ni nada son unas simples y llanas escobillas.... ( si son como los que tengo )


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 13, 2011)

No tampoco es asi de facil, es un encoder de cuadratura, su salida son 2 señales cuadradas desfasadas, dependiendo el sentido del giro la señal A o B estara con desfase (entre ellas), se usan con microprocesadores y es este el que determina el sentido en el cual se produjo el giror, en la red existe detectores con compuertas pero lo mas sencillo es con un micro, chauuuuuuu


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2011)

> No tampoco es asi de facil,



 porque no es tan facil????

el pregunto como se conecta, no como se hace la logica de control....

si leyo el tema... explico que se necesita un circuito independiente para eso...


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 14, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> porque no es tan facil????
> 
> el pregunto como se conecta, no como se hace la logica de control....
> 
> si leyo el tema... explico que se necesita un circuito independiente para eso...



Claro, si los has usado sabras que al medir ambos te marcan continuidad o no lo has hecho?? solo al girarlos apenas notas un  cambio pero con un multimetro no se nota algo de lo cual se pueda de deducir su funcionamiento (pues solo se notan cambios de resistencia de 0 ohmios a abierto), chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2011)

> solo al girarlos apenas notas un cambio pero con un multimetro no se nota algo de lo cual se pueda de deducir su funcionamiento



Pues en eso si tienes razon... depende de quien lo deduzca, yo no necesite de ningun manual ni osciloscopio ni nada exotico, tan solo un multimetro para deducir su funcionamiento, pero no todos tenemos la misma capacidad...

vale... 

para aquellos que no tengan la capacidad de deducirlo no lo desarmen ni usen un multimetro, mejor  compren un osciloscopio o armen un circuito especial... es mas facil


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 14, 2011)

Acá está lo que necesitas: http://www.neoteo.com/encoder-con-18f2550-entrenadora-neoteo

Espero te sirva, un saludo !


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmm..

bueno viendo el link de Moyano... al parecer hay diferentes configuraciones y me puse la camiseta de fotografo(malo pero fotografo) 


Encoder armador....


encoder desarmado...

*haciendo un esfuerzo se observa una ruedita tipo las de mouse pero metalicas y en la base unas escobillas tambien metalicas...

Para probar con el multimentro puse el cable negro del multimetro en el centro que fue el primero que se me ocurrio y no me marco nada pero gire un poquitin y marco continuidad...



cambie el cable al rojo al otro extremo....
e hice lo mismo...



asi que FACIL deduje que el centro es el comun y los extremos son A y B...


----------



## vatoloko5000 (Jul 18, 2011)

pues como que pa mi es un potenciometro.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

> pues como que pa mi es un potenciometro.



Lo unico similar es que tiene tres terminales y una perilla....

el potenciometro gira no mas de 360...(bueno sin considerar los multivueltas y los que no tienen fin y que son muy especiales..hablo de los normalitos)
el encoder no tiene fin...

el potenciometro es analogo...
el encoder es digital...

el potenciometro divide voltaje...
el encoder es como 2 switchs como los encoders de los ratones de bolita antiguos, pero mecanico...

en resumen nada que ver...


----------



## cucho (Feb 18, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Esta facil.... toma un multimetro ponlo en modo de continuidad y mide... uno solo es el comun...
> 
> otra bien facil es que lo destapes y veas por dentro... no va a salir nada volando ni tienen uCircuitos ni nada son unas simples y llanas escobillas.... ( si son como los que tengo )



Disculpa mi buen, ya que hablan de los switchs encoder, me puedes orientar por favor, como se bloquea el de una video vhs integrada en tv phillips mod. ccc190at31,pues el mecanismo ya no le sirve y la tv enciende unos segundos y se apaga automaticamente ya que en la pantalla aparece EXPULSAR ó PARAR, de un lado tiene 4 patas o pines y del otro3.





lubeck dijo:


> Esta facil.... toma un multimetro ponlo en modo de continuidad y mide... uno solo es el comun...
> 
> otra bien facil es que lo destapes y veas por dentro... no va a salir nada volando ni tienen uCircuitos ni nada son unas simples y llanas escobillas.... ( si son como los que tengo )



Disculpa mi buen, ya que hablan de los switchs encoder, me puedes orientar por favor, como se bloquea el de una video vhs integrada en tv phillips mod. ccc190at31,pues el mecanismo ya no le sirve y la tv enciende unos segundos y se apaga automaticamente ya que en la pantalla aparece EXPULSAR ó PARAR, de un lado tiene 4 patas o pines y del otro3.


----------



## lubeck (Feb 18, 2012)

> Disculpa mi buen, ya que hablan de los switchs encoder, me puedes orientar por favor, como se bloquea el de una video vhs integrada en tv phillips mod. ccc190at31,pues el mecanismo ya no le sirve y la tv enciende unos segundos y se apaga automaticamente ya que en la pantalla aparece EXPULSAR ó PARAR, de un lado tiene 4 patas o pines y del otro3.



la verdad es que no entiendo lo que quieres hacer... si hablas de un switch como el que puse en las fotos de arriba, ese no se bloquea, reemplazalo por uno nuevo...

o si subes alguna foto podria intentar ayudarte....


----------



## cucho (Feb 20, 2012)

bueno compa deja que suba una foto del switch al que me refiero y espero que me puedas ayudar .


----------



## cucho (Feb 22, 2012)

este es el switch del que te hablo, según se encarga de mandar la señal de la video a la memoria y quiero saber si se puede bloquear para que deje encender la tv.



esta son otas dos tomas del mismo switch.


----------



## lubeck (Feb 22, 2012)

Yo dudo mucho que sea un encoder...

eso mas bien me parece un switch selector... y si yo estuviera seguro que ese es el problema, lo desoldaria y mediria continuidad entre sus bornes... haria un diagrama de cual con cual hay... y con mucha paciencia haria las pruebas de con cual se bloquea el tv...

la alternativa es buscar los diagramas del tv, o mandarlo con un tecnico...


 pd. y para ser honesto ese switch es la primer vez que lo veo...


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Feb 23, 2012)

yo lo veo como un encoder incremental


----------



## cucho (Feb 23, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Yo dudo mucho que sea un encoder...
> 
> eso mas bien me parece un switch selector... y si yo estuviera seguro que ese es el problema, lo desoldaria y mediria continuidad entre sus bornes... haria un diagrama de cual con cual hay... y con mucha paciencia haria las pruebas de con cual se bloquea el tv...
> 
> ...



La verdad también es la primera vez q lo veo, y como este tipo de tv con video integrada si el mecanisno no funciona bien la tv se apaga, y pense q desmontando el mecanismo la tv ya trabajaría normal, pero se me apareció el diablo y no es tan fácil.Este switch se ensambla con el engrane principal de la video y dependiendo de la función q haga el engrane hace girar el swicht y manda la señal.Ya ajuste el mecanismo y cambie bandas y trabaja bien pero en la pantalla aparece expulsar o parar aunque el mecanismo ya no tenga cassett mientras aparezca expulsar o parar la tv se apaga esa es la falla. de todos modos les agradezco su apoyo y si logro alguna solución les aviso. Saludos que estén bien.



lubeck dijo:


> Yo dudo mucho que sea un encoder...
> 
> eso mas bien me parece un switch selector... y si yo estuviera seguro que ese es el problema, lo desoldaria y mediria continuidad entre sus bornes... haria un diagrama de cual con cual hay... y con mucha paciencia haria las pruebas de con cual se bloquea el tv...
> 
> ...



La verdad también es la primera vez q lo veo, y como este tipo de tv con video integrada si el mecanisno no funciona bien la tv se apaga, y pense q desmontando el mecanismo la tv ya trabajaría normal, pero se me apareció el diablo y no es tan fácil.Este switch se ensambla con el engrane principal de la video y dependiendo de la función q haga el engrane hace girar el swicht y manda la señal.Ya ajuste el mecanismo y cambie bandas y trabaja bien pero en la pantalla aparece expulsar o parar aunque el mecanismo ya no tenga cassett mientras aparezca expulsar o parar la tv se apaga esa es la falla. de todos modos les agradezco su apoyo y si logro alguna solución les aviso. Saludos que estén bien.





magnetronmetatroncinturon dijo:


> yo lo veo como un encoder incremental



la verdad no se como se llame esta cosa, y pense que se podia bloquear para que en la pantalla deje de aparecer "expulsar o parar" y trabaje la tv normal, pero no le doy. seguiré buscándole y como dicen por televisión "todo tiene solución menos la muerte" saludos compa y gracias por tu opinión que siempre son valiosas.


----------

